# orca nano or betta nano?



## mikesully (Apr 30, 2008)

i was wondering if any body could tell me the best nano marine tank to setup?


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

mikesully said:


> i was wondering if any body could tell me the best nano marine tank to setup?


Bettas are tropicla!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

And a orca is a large mammal!:roll2:
Both orca and betta are tank makes for those in the know!:lol2:
Personally i went for a river reef. There is alot of bad press about them, but interpet have sorted the problems.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Bettas are tropicla!


 
No "Betta" the manufacturer.

Orca's are nice tanks, not sure on the Betta but have you looked at the Interpet river reef? I know a few peeps with them and they are cool little tanks!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

You arent going to be able to fit a killer whale in a nano, im afraid


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> You arent going to be able to fit a killer whale in a nano, im afraid


 
no, the "orca nano" is a new species of dwarf whale, havent you seen the blue nano whale on the kleanex advert??? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, yes i have.. heard there a hassel to feed though... not takin 'minitrue whale pellets'.. most die by the age of two. Have a bit of a problem about splashing though.. Usaully blowing the lights up:|.. And they are apparently hard to breed:hmm: although, as common as a guppy, did you know?


----------



## mikesully (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO! LOVIN THE REPLYS AND THANKS FOR THE INFO :2thumb:


----------

